# GTD Golf



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Better half just got her new car - Metallic Black, Nav, beam assist, sport/sound pack ,19" wheels

first impressions cracking car - drives lovely and sounds good for a diesel


----------



## Nico1970 (May 15, 2014)

Nice car. Great for give and take daily driving in traffic where the magic of torque comes into its own.

Health to enjoy!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Great car and nice specification Bill! :thumb:

Enjoy keeping it clean and detailed! 

Alan W


----------



## wylie coyote (Jul 15, 2007)

Great looking car - fits in nicely with the top notch area! I think the Mk7s are starting to get a bigger following now, being recognised as a good drive.:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Those are the wheels the R should come with as standard, they look great.

Like that a lot.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

As I said elsewhere, lovely car, the MK7 really is a nice car.


----------



## WhiteRoc_170 (Jan 31, 2013)

Lovelly car that!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

Any plans Whizzer ?


----------



## Chrisr1806 (Aug 6, 2013)

Looks lovely! :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Nice jag


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Very nice Bill. Had thought of upgrading my Mk6 GTD but can't decide whether to stick with current or go for a Mk7 GTD or something completely different !!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Shaun said:


> Any plans Whizzer ?


Not sure really suggestions :thumb:



Buck said:


> Very nice Bill. Had thought of upgrading my Mk6 GTD but can't decide whether to stick with current or go for a Mk7 GTD or something completely different !!


The GTD really is a great car give some performance with good mpg and road tax is £20 ! We have the 3 year service plan( managed to get that chucked in as well as a good discount )


----------



## B17BLG (Jun 26, 2012)

Wouldn't mind one as a company car actually! Looks brilliant


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)




----------



## Starfox (Sep 22, 2012)

Looks awesome - very jealous, I would love a GTD MK7. I am going to look at a MK6 GTD hopefully today...


----------



## John74 (Mar 12, 2007)

Just looked up the spec of these , very nice I want one now lol


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cleaned and protected


----------



## Leicesterdave (Jan 25, 2012)

Stunning motor- love the Mk7's!


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Cleaned and protected


Looks good :thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Looks gorgeous! :thumb:

What products did you use?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Bristle Hound said:


> Looks gorgeous! :thumb:
> 
> What products did you use?


Might be Zaino  or perhaps not! :lol:

Alan W


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bristle Hound said:


> Looks gorgeous! :thumb:
> 
> What products did you use?


Some Zaino , sonax, Gtechniq :thumb:


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

Lovely motor bud, bet it goes well, I had a new remapped 140tdi 4motion Golf that really shifted.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

DIESEL DAVE said:


> Lovely motor bud, bet it goes well, I had a new remapped 140tdi 4motion Golf that really shifted.


Indeed its a good drive :thumb:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

Buck said:


> Very nice Bill. Had thought of upgrading my Mk6 GTD but can't decide whether to stick with current or go for a Mk7 GTD or something completely different !!


I went from a mk6 GTD to a mk7 GTD and while many things on the mk7 are better I would say the engine particularly fuel economy hasn't been a patch on the mk6.

I'm struggling to get 44mpg commuting compared to nigh on 50mpg in the mk6 and with the smaller tank the range is pretty poor for a diesel. Worth keeping in mind if the diesel economy is something you'd be looking for.


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Lovely car that. Enjoy..


----------



## burtross (Sep 17, 2007)

Very nice...

I've not long taken delivery of a mk7 R, out of interest how do you rate the paintwork?

I am finding mine a bit of a nightmare if I am honest paint seems really soft!


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

I quite fancy a GTD next. It's probably a whole away - 6-8 months but hopefully pick up something nice second hand.


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

Spoony said:


> I quite fancy a GTD next. It's probably a whole away - 6-8 months but hopefully pick up something nice second hand.


That's what I keep saying to myself, there is a guy down the road from me that has one in a really nice greyish sort of colour and nice alloys that really suit it. Just a shame he doesn't look after it


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

johanr77 said:


> I went from a mk6 GTD to a mk7 GTD and while many things on the mk7 are better I would say the engine particularly fuel economy hasn't been a patch on the mk6.
> 
> I'm struggling to get 44mpg commuting compared to nigh on 50mpg in the mk6 and with the smaller tank the range is pretty poor for a diesel. Worth keeping in mind if the diesel economy is something you'd be looking for.


Slower by any chance?


----------



## ted11 (Jul 8, 2011)

This is going to keep you busy,being Black you will be washing it three times a week lol.


----------



## ChuckH (Nov 23, 2006)

Looks really classy that does !!!!:thumb:


----------



## johanr77 (Aug 4, 2011)

rf860 said:


> Slower by any chance?


It's funny the mk7 is faster but it doesn't feel that way when driven in comparison to the mk6.


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Looks classy,and the wheels really suit the car and very desirable too :thumb:


----------



## Maniac (May 20, 2012)

MPG should go up as the miles climb and the engine frees up. Nice car. Black tho, good job you like cleaning.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Thanks Chaps = its a lovely drive and the mpg is around the 41mpg at the moment - hopefully that will increase a bit as the engine wears in .

Sound pack is good if you want your diesel to sound more than a tractor


----------



## rf860 (Jul 24, 2011)

johanr77 said:


> It's funny the mk7 is faster but it doesn't feel that way when driven in comparison to the mk6.


On paper it is. I used to drive a mk2 Leon fr tdi all the time at work and I'm certain it would easily out perform the new gtd.

Turbo lag is irritating. Still a decent drive tbf.


----------

